# "Helmsmate" U-joint tiller extension



## Andy Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone use this with a Minn Kota Endura Max motor? I want to make sure it will fit over the tiller handle of my Endura Max motor, because the Endura Max handle is thicker than the Minn Kota motors used to be. 

Also, how do you like this product? Thanks.


https://www.amazon.com/HelmsMate-Tiller-Extension-U-Joint-Extendable/dp/B0000AXZOJ


----------



## Johnny (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like it should work as designed . . . . 
*but*, if you let go of the handle, it will fall down and flip flop on the deck - - - -
That universal joint does not hold it in the operating position, it just allows you to 
use your tiller while your body is in different positions.
Try to imagine that same universal joint from your 3/8" or 1/2" drive ratchet.
It WILL work, but, I think you will become exasperated with it rather quickly
then start looking for a piece of PVC pipe.
I am not an outboard "tillerman" AT ALL - but, in my honest opinion, I would not
recommend that gadget for an outboard - ever - trolling motor only.
Too much bad stuff could happen rather quickly with one wrong twitch and turn of that extension.

I myself, as well as others, just simply slip on a piece of PVC thin wall pipe
and it works quite well. Couple of long stainless screws holds it all together.
I say "long" screws because you have to go into the metal arm of the tiller
or else the rubber grip may come off when you pull too hard on the PVC pipe.

It is quite comfortable to operate from the front pedestal seat with the tiller 
adjusted to the right height for the operator.

for some reason, I could not post photos this morning - I guess the bug is gone now.


----------



## ccm (Mar 13, 2015)

https://www.prokontroll.com/ This is what I use & what most guys in my area use for their hand controlled motors. I have seen it used on transom mount motors. It may or may not work for your particular application. Their fairly common here in Texas but on all of the online boards I've looked at It seems like very few outside of the Lone Star state have ever even heard of it. They do seem a bit over priced but it will pretty much outlast every trolling motor you will ever own. Just wanting to show another option here & the best of luck on your decision.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 13, 2015)

wow - Please Please understand that I am NOT degrading anyone's choice
to use any kind of equipment ......

but the more I look at this ProKonTroll thing ..... It just boggles my mind to
the price of *$150.00* for it . . . and it does not control the speed or fwd/rev ??????
And, you still must let go of the ProKonTroll tiller to adjust your speed or stop/forward/reverse ???
Am I missing something here ???

LOL I guess I am too Old School - K.I.S.S.
Put a plastic pipe on the handle and you still have the tilt up and down function
and FULL control of the rev-stop-fwd & speed . . . . . .

And CCM. I think you are quite correct when you say *"very few outside of the Lone Star state have ever even heard of it."*
I have traveled quite a bit on the East Coast and have never seen such a thing.
Here in FLORIDA, we just grab a piece of FREE pvc pipe and be done with it.
And it too will outlast any trolling motor that I will ever own.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Barefoot_Johnny. What you show is what I used last season. But I don't have it screwed onto my tiller handle. It's too long to leave it attached like that. I use it on my kayak(Nucanoe Frontier 12'), and just slide it on and off. A sharp turn cannot be made with my extension though, whereas you can with the Helmsmate. I may just stick with what I have. 

So under my Endura Max tiller handle's grip is just plastic? Maybe I can screw a short piece of PVC onto the tiller handle, and then slide the longer piece on and off. That way I'm not going to chew up my tiller grip by taking it on and off all the time. Make sense?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 13, 2015)

*absolutely !! *

I have two Minn Kotas and both have a metal tiller handle and the
plastic grip slides over that with some contact cement.
The one in the above photos is what came with my bass boat and the foam
grip slid off one day, this is how I know what is on the inside of mine and to
use longer screws that will go into the metal handle to hold it all together.

with a little "thinking outside the box", you could come up with a tiller
handle that is quickly removable and you can also twist for the controls.
Simple bolt and wing nut will hold it together.

with PVC, you can pretty well cut it to size while you are boating to get the optimum 
length for you.


----------



## ccm (Mar 13, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> wow - Please Please understand that I am NOT degrading anyone's choice
> to use any kind of equipment ......
> 
> but the more I look at this ProKonTroll thing ..... It just boggles my mind to
> ...




I understand completely, just showing another option for hand control here. The Pro Kontrol just gives a better steering/turning radius in my opinion & you don't have to reach down for the tiller that often; just a bump of the steering handle every now and then. Most guys who use one have 2 or 3 foot switches installed on their deck or if it is a transom model I've seen one mounted into a 2x4 just sitting in the floor of the boat. To change speeds/forward & reverse just reach down & turn the handle. Once you use one you will never go back to anything else at least most who use them say. Just showing another option here & there's nothing wrong with a good ole piece of PVC pipe either.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Now I just have to wait for these damn lakes here to thaw out.


----------

